# I'm trying to Learn About CIS Basic



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I picked up a Rabbit for track use and it has CIS Basic. I've always been a little leary of the braided fuel line cars being that I've been a G60 and TDI guy for a fairly Long time. Well I'm reading as much as I can and I've noticed that a number of the links posted in the FAQs are dead or just not the most useful for me. The cool thing is there are a number of very good links and I intend post those here for my own future use but I think others may find them useful. As I work on collecting the information feel free to post your most useful links or knowledge.

*A MUST READ for CIS Newbies:* All of the fuel system Componets and Explanation of them:
http://www.diagnostic-assistan...j.htm

WUR (Warm up Regulator) or CPR (Control Pressure Regulator)








Cleaning the WUR:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3773322
What does modding the WUR do?

_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_
The amount of Control Pressure determines how far the Control Plunger travels in the fuel distributor.
The Control Pressure is a hydraulic counterforce on the top of the Control Plunger.
A lower Control Pressure allows the Control Plunger to raise higher; whereas a higher Control Pressure limits the amount of plunger travel.
Higher the Control Plunger travels, richer the fuel mixture.
On my race Wabbit, I fabricated a manually adjustable Control Pressure Regulator and set the amount of Control Pressure with a CIS Pressure Tester. ....WWR.


pictures and diagrams of the WUR and pictures of the mod for the WUR:
http://www3.telus.net/public/adrian06/car.html 
WUR Mod topic on the Vortex by WWR:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3690186
The WUR Mod Details but no pics:
http://www.pelicanparts.com/te...g.htm
With Pics: http://forums.pelicanparts.com....html
A different take on making an adjustable WUR:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3689512
*Fuel Distributor* 
Where to find an 80mm fuel distributor:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4479149
Cleaning the fuel dizzy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4250807
*Trouble Shooting* 
Won't start, too much fuel:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4458306
Cold Start Issues:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4250807
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3773322
High Idle & No Throttle Control:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750779
New to you CIS car or just Swapped in the CIS and Really Odd Fuel Issues (check your banjo bolts):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3592703
*Tuning the A/F Ratio* 

_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_The fuel mixture is basically controlled by the Control Pressure Regulator (CPR).
You need to measure the CIS System Pressure and Control Pressure with a CIS Pressure Tester. 
System pressure should be 68 to 78 psi, and the control pressure will vary depending on ambient temperature and engine temperature. On a cold start, the control pressure will be about 26 psi (plus or minus a few) and it will eventually increase to 58 psi at normal engine operating temperature.
Since you have a wide band O2 sensor/controller, you can play with the amount of control pressure to get your desired ratio. On my old SCCA H-Production Rabbit racer, I set the control pressure to about 48 psi for a richer mixture
A lower control pressure equals a richer mixture, a higher control pressure will lean the fuel mixture.
Cheers, WWR.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4459679
Process for checking the fuel pressures:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1861707
Narrow and Wide Band O2 sensor recomendations for Tuning
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3270060
_Modified by G60ING at 2:19 PM 11-13-2009_

_Modified by G60ING at 2:28 PM 11-13-2009_

_Modified by G60ING at 2:28 PM 11-13-2009_

_Modified by G60ING at 3:02 PM 11-13-2009_


_Modified by G60ING at 11:09 PM 11-14-2009_


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks for doing this, ive got some reading to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

good work!


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Nice.... Just picked up my first CIS car (83 GTI)... this will help out alot.


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TWIZTD R32)*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2mAn)*

Here's an incredibly awesome write-up on the adjustable Control Pressure Regulator mod by ToddA1, with many pics. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4655543


----------



## wut_cel (Nov 27, 2009)

Sub'd
I have a lot of reading to do


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (wut_cel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wut_cel* »_Sub'd
I have a lot of reading to do

x2, same here


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (BoraVR)*

x3 thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I'll be adding to this after I get my motor back together:








Right now I'm still making it pretty.


----------



## Uberocco83 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60ING)*

Nice.......your probably going to want to put a knock harness in that though.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

It ran fine with the same combo before. I'm going to tune with the wideband a/f gauge to dial it in. The PO used the wrong hg and it weeped oil on the front oil return and the transmission had bad syncros so yanked it all apart.


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: I'm trying to Learn About CIS Basic (G60ING)*

I've got some reading to do. It looks like I need to clean my WUR to resolve a cold start idle on the turbo bunny. I have one from a Audi 5000 turbo with the extra port that I want to try out anyhow. 
Thanks for putting this together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jim


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Uberocco83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberocco83* »_Nice.......your probably going to want to put a knock harness in that though. 

i have heard i will also need a knock sensor, but ive heard that with high octane and adjusting the timing a little it will be fine


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (2mAn)*

The secret word for today is...."HYDRAULIC"


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

great idea; thanks for collecting all the threads. i will have to take some time off to read them all to the end


----------

